# lets see some 1940 1941 schwinn special deluxe autocycles catilevers....



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 24, 2015)

I will be building up a prewar Schwinn cantilever autocycle special.....need reference pics for the hanging decal positioning.... show em


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 24, 2015)

Previously my Schwinn 41 Liberty Ddeluxe Autocycle!
Original Liberty decals on tank and down tube.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow! That is so sweet its art on wheels...


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year.
Here are a couple of 1941 Super DeLuxe Autocycles.

The first is a restored 1941 I bought only missing a few key pieces which I added. I sold this restored bike to fund the original I got from Wes. 

The second is an 100% original, never been dis-assembled from 1941 that Wes was fortunate enough to find and I was lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time to take over caring for it for the next few decades, God willing. ( Thanks again Wes! ) 

Good luck with your project. Look forward to seeing some progress pictures and of course, the finished project. What colors are you going with?

Thanks,

Greg M.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice bikes guys....im working on the smooth hanging tank schwinn special like in this reference pic....last pic is the frame and fork i have...i have matching fenders and i need to paint match the rack and legs and repro aluminum tank....


----------

